# sweet new tips video



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

so its my first post but yah been browsing for a while but my brother bought this video its pretty sweet teachs jibbing and um spins jumping styles etc. pretty good he said it helped him alot this season we both come from a racing/backcountry background so yah it looks good just thought i'd spread the word.

Snowboard Addiction

-Pavo


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Pavo21 said:


> so its my first post but yah been browsing for a while but my brother bought this video its pretty sweet teachs jibbing and um spins jumping styles etc. pretty good he said it helped him alot this season we both come from a racing/backcountry background so yah it looks good just thought i'd spread the word.
> 
> Snowboard Addiction
> 
> -Pavo


Hey my friend was looking at that and asked me if it was any good but I couldn't tell him because I don't know. So it's pretty good? Did it help him learn alot? What did you learn from these videos? Please respond. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Hey whats up yah it is pretty good the thing that it helped me on the most was my rotations helping me stick my 540's i wasn't able to pull them enough, i'd either over do it or not but it helps sit on the right angel of the board. my little brother said it helped him more with his jibbin and airs. but i've been snowboarding longer so i have other stuff down


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Pavo21 said:


> Hey whats up yah it is pretty good the thing that it helped me on the most was my rotations helping me stick my 540's i wasn't able to pull them enough, i'd either over do it or not but it helps sit on the right angel of the board. my little brother said it helped him more with his jibbin and airs. but i've been snowboarding longer so i have other stuff down


Cool. Yeah I just talked to my my friend and he wants me to ask you a couple of questions. Will this video help him learn 360s? Switchups on rails/boxes? And other things? (He just started out this year ;] )


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

It goes through spins pretty thoroughly. The actual technique it teaches for all spins is the same (except they also teach counter-rotation for 180's) so doing 5's and onwards is the same as a 3 but with a more aggressive rotation. I would recommend it, I split the costs with a friend and it was money well spent, haven't had the opportunity to use it though, a month and a half now and the season starts for me.

The videos cover the following categories:

Tuning
Intro to Jumping (Glide, Pop, Ollie)
Intermediate Jumping
180's
360's
Advanced Spinning (5's and onwards)
Intro to Jibbing
Balance Bar
50/50's
FSBS
BSBS
Advanced Jibbing (Presses, 1's, 2's and 3's on and off, pretzels)
Hand-Plants

Probably a few other sections I have missed, especially within the advanced sections. The lessons come in goofy and regular and the spinning is all taught in switch as well. As you can see it is quite thorough. I heard they will be releasing some more videos soon that you will get if you have bought the videos in the last year or so.

If you have the spare cash I would consider it, if you email them asking a question they will usually send you a 20% discount coupon.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Yah man shows everything from just jumping to landing to spoting it everything u can think of even like 270 on and off rails it's epic. Sorry for late response just went to see iron man 2 good stuff


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

Forgot to mention, they cover grabs and shifties in intermediate jumping.


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I just showed this thread to my friend at school today, and he is ordering it as we speak. He toldme to tell you guys thanks. Maybe he'll let me borrow it and i'll see how it is:laugh:


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

They're also adding vids. They have a subscription plan for people who already bought the videos. Especially the downloadable, so you can get any later additions without having to buy the whole thing again once they've been added. I got lucky because they gave one year free subs for people who ordered during a certain time. 

They've just added an intro to buttering, and they'll have an advanced one coming out soon too. There's supposed to be some pow vids coming up too.

@Your Realatives - You might want to tell your friend to hold off on buying. At least until they add the latest vids to the package. That way he won't have to buy the sub for awhile. Unless he plans on applying what he learns during the summer, I'd hold off on it.


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

xelxguapo said:


> They're also adding vids. They have a subscription plan for people who already bought the videos. Especially the downloadable, so you can get any later additions without having to buy the whole thing again once they've been added. I got lucky because they gave one year free subs for people who ordered during a certain time.
> 
> They've just added an intro to buttering, and they'll have an advanced one coming out soon too. There's supposed to be some pow vids coming up too.
> 
> @Your Realatives - You might want to tell your friend to hold off on buying. At least until they add the latest vids to the package. That way he won't have to buy the sub for awhile. Unless he plans on applying what he learns during the summer, I'd hold off on it.


Alright thanks man I'll tell him now. Do you know when these new videos will be available?


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

Your Realatives said:


> Alright thanks man I'll tell him now. Do you know when these new videos will be available?


I have no idea when they'll be added to the package. All I know is that they're downloadable updates for now. But like I said, if you're not going to apply them until next season, there's no need to rush. I'm still watching them, and it sucks not being able to go out and apply them for the next 5-6 months.


----------



## TomNZ (Aug 10, 2009)

This seems to be the most elaborate spam thread I've seen.


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

TomNZ said:


> This seems to be the most elaborate spam thread I've seen.


Funny how when people bring up Snowboard Addiction, they automatically bring up SPAM. Good contribution Mr. 18 Posts. Looks like you've helped out a lot on the forums. Where else are people supposed to get some honest answers about the vids, without having to ask their website directly. Only SPAM I deal with is the one I'm frying to throw on my eggs and rice.


But for anybody wondering, they put up the Advanced Buttering video up for people with subscriptions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Hella guess hat I talked to nev an he made a promo code for me so if u guys want 10% off just put in "Pavo" as promo code so yeah enjoy yeah the new buttering video is good


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

Pavo21 said:


> Hella guess hat I talked to nev an he made a promo code for me so if u guys want 10% off just put in "Pavo" as promo code so yeah enjoy yeah the new buttering video is good



lol

el


----------



## Shteff (Jul 27, 2009)

TomNZ said:


> This seems to be the most elaborate spam thread I've seen.


Haha agreed


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Pavo21 said:


> Hella guess hat I talked to nev an he made a promo code for me so if u guys want 10% off just put in "Pavo" as promo code so yeah enjoy yeah the new buttering video is good


Thanks nev!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

TomNZ said:


> This seems to be the most elaborate spam thread I've seen.


Yes, agreed (and well put). The provided link in the first post is even a ClickBank affiliate tracking link.


----------

